# ipod pc compatible mac, mais ipod mac compatible pc ??



## Vash The Stampede (5 Juillet 2003)

Salut ! salut !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voila en faite, j'ai fait un ptit tour sur le forum, et a chaque fois on nous dit que les ipod pc sont 100% compatible mac, il suffit juste de formaté et tout et tout, mais moi, j'ai un ipod mac,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais, plus de mac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! lol, j'ai un pc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! comment faire pour utiliser mon ipod mac (qui est une des premiere version du ipod) sur mon pc ???? qué ki fo telecharger ou faire ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 merci davance !!!


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2003)

en cherchant ipod + windows sur le site apple, tu trouves  ça ! 
il y a bien un article qui t'interesse ?!


----------

